# Audit workflow and policies



## LLovett (Oct 21, 2010)

Do any of you have a policy in place that states the person that audit/codes a visit can not be the person to key it? Or if someone removes a code/invoice they can not be the one that rekeys the correct code?

I have always been able to do all functions previously and it just strikes me as odd that since we went with a new billing service they have placed these restrictions on us. It really impedes our workflow.

An example would be if I'm auditing a visit and everything is correct but they forgot to put a modifier on one of the codes. Previously I would add the modifier and drop the claim. Now, I have to write up the correction and give it to someone else to do. If I change the code completely, it has to be written up given to someone to delete, then they have to give it to someone else to rekey. So it takes 3 people and sometimes multiple days to do what used to be a 2 minute or less correction.  

This just seems absurd to me and I was wondering if I am out of touch with reality and this is how it is done in most places.

Thanks

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## cheermom68 (Oct 21, 2010)

*re-keying*

I think it is absurd too.  I have worked in several types of businesses, billing company, surgery center, hospital, and have never had these restrictions.  It sounds like internal controls gone "mad" to me.  
LeeAnn


----------



## kumeena (Oct 22, 2010)

I do not have a access for billing issues. Yes I change codes and give it to that staff depending on the insurance. We have assigned staff for each insurance


----------

